# 99 Altima -Security Light keeps Blinking



## nathanwilli (Feb 12, 2005)

Hello Guys,

I have a 99 Altima GXE .I bought it used and i don't have the owner's manual. The problem is a couple of days ago i turned on the engine and there was no response, the lights on the dashboard didn't even come on.
So, I got a friend to jump start the engine and everything was fine but i noticed the security light blinking and since i don't have a manual i can't figure out why.I have a feeling this is light runs down the battery.

P.S- By now you should have figured out that i don't know jack about cars.


----------



## TaLen (Feb 12, 2005)

*Blinking Security Light*

It is normal for the security light to blink while the car is turned off.
This light is a low power LED that I doubt could drain your battery.

If this is an old or original battery, it may just be worn out. You might also check the water levels in the battery and clean off the terminals. Bad acid buildup or low water levels can lower your batteries ability to hold a good charge.


-TaLen


----------

